

Is It Time to Treat Violence Like a Contagious Disease? - andyjohnson0
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/01/violence-is-contagious/

======
andyjohnson0
"The Contagion of Violence - Workshop Summary [1]

In the past 25 years, there has been a shift in the field of violence
prevention, from the assumption that violence is inevitable to the recognition
that violence is preventable. In exploring the occurrence of violence,
researchers have recognized the tendency for violent acts to cluster, to
spread from place to place, and to mutate from one type to another – similar
to the infectious disease model, in which an agent or vector initiates a
specific biological pathway leading to symptoms of disease and infectivity.

On April 30 – May 1, 2012, the IOM Forum on Global Violence Prevention held a
workshop to explore the contagious nature of violence. The workshop focused on
the epidemiology of the contagion, possible processes and mechanisms by which
violence is transmitted, how contextual factors mitigate or exacerbate the
issue, and ways in which the contagion of violence might be interrupted. This
document summarizes the workshop."

Free pdf download available from [2].

[1] <http://iom.edu/Reports/2012/Contagion-of-Violence.aspx>

[2] <http://www.nap.edu/catalog.php?record_id=13489>

